# Can't move mouse while using Wayfire



## Malte (Dec 11, 2021)

I compiled FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT (1400044) without debugging flags. Everything works great under X11 but the desktop is unusable when I test Wayfire.

Video: https://i.imgur.com/xuwKGue.mp4

*dmesg:*

```
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2021 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT #0 main-n251578-479ea5cf2d7a: Sat Dec 11 00:53:23 CET 2021
    root@FreeBSD:/usr/obj/root/freebsd-src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC-NODEBUG amd64
FreeBSD clang version 12.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-12.0.1-0-gfed41342a82f)
VT(efifb): resolution 1920x1080
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3500U with Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx   (2096.14-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x810f81  Family=0x17  Model=0x18  Stepping=1
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x7ed8320b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,FMA,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x35c233ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,SKINIT,WDT,TCE,Topology,PCXC,PNXC,DBE,PL2I,MWAITX>
  Structured Extended Features=0x209c01a9<FSGSBASE,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,SHA>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  AMD Extended Feature Extensions ID EBX=0x1007<CLZERO,IRPerf,XSaveErPtr,IBPB>
  SVM: NP,NRIP,VClean,AFlush,DAssist,NAsids=32768
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 7160258560 (6828 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <HUAWEI EDK2    >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0: MADT APIC ID 33 != hw id 0
ioapic1: MADT APIC ID 34 != hw id 0
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23
ioapic1 <Version 2.1> irqs 24-55
Launching APs: 6 3 7 2 1 4 5
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock>
efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
smbios0: <System Management BIOS> at iomem 0xae2e0000-0xae2e001e
smbios0: Version: 3.11, BCD Revision: 3.1
aesni0: <AES-CBC,AES-CCM,AES-GCM,AES-ICM,AES-XTS,SHA1,SHA256>
acpi0: <HUAWEI EDK2>
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 0,8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 350
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 350
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 350
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 on acpi0
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x3> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pci0: <base peripheral, IOMMU> at device 0.2 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.3 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
nvme0: <Generic NVMe Device> mem 0xc0700000-0xc0703fff at device 0.0 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.7 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 8.1 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1000-0x10ff mem 0xb0000000-0xbfffffff,0xc0000000-0xc01fffff,0xc0500000-0xc057ffff at device 0.0 on pci3
hdac0: <ATI (0x15de) HDA Controller> mem 0xc05c8000-0xc05cbfff at device 0.1 on pci3
pci3: <encrypt/decrypt> at device 0.2 (no driver attached)
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xc0300000-0xc03fffff at device 0.3 on pci3
xhci0: 64 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0: waiting for BIOS to give up control
xhci_interrupt: host controller halted
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
xhci1: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xc0200000-0xc02fffff at device 0.4 on pci3
xhci1: 64 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus1: waiting for BIOS to give up control
xhci_interrupt: host controller halted
usbus1 on xhci1
usbus1: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci3: <multimedia> at device 0.5 (no driver attached)
hdac1: <AMD Raven HDA Controller> mem 0xc05c0000-0xc05c7fff at device 0.6 on pci3
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2096061838 Hz quality 1000
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
nvd0: <KXG60ZNV512G TOSHIBA> NVMe namespace
nvd0: 488386MB (1000215216 512 byte sectors)
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Realtek ALC256 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC256 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Realtek ALC256 (Internal Analog)> at nid 20 and 18 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC256 (Right Analog Headphones)> at nid 33 on hdaa1
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0p2 [rw]...
Root mount waiting for: usbus0 usbus1
ugen0.1: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
ugen1.1: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub0 on usbus0
uhub1 on usbus1
uhub1: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub0: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub0: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
acpi_ec0: EcCommand: no response to 0x84
ugen1.2: <Shenzhen Goodix Technology Co.,Ltd. Goodix Fingerprint Device> at usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus0 usbus1
ugen1.3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0aa7> at usbus1
acpi_ec0: EcCommand: no response to 0x84
acpi_ec0: GPE query failed: AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
ugen0.2: <Western Digital Elements 25A2> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub0
umass0: <Western Digital Elements 25A2, class 0/0, rev 2.10/10.04, addr 1> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <WD Elements 25A2 1004> Fixed Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 57583631414235444C383136
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 953837MB (1953458176 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
ugen0.3: <Azurewave ov9734azurewavecamera> at usbus0
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x046d Logitech StreamCam> at usbus0
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/da0p2...
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
VT: Replacing driver "efifb" with new "dummy".
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child drmn0 requested pci_enable_io
sysctl_warn_reuse: can't re-use a leaf (hw.dri.debug)!
[drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RAVEN 0x1002:0x15D8 0x19E5:0x3E19 0xC2).
[drm] register mmio base: 0xC0500000
[drm] register mmio size: 524288
[drm] add ip block number 0 <soc15_common>
[drm] add ip block number 1 <gmc_v9_0>
[drm] add ip block number 2 <vega10_ih>
[drm] add ip block number 3 <psp>
[drm] add ip block number 4 <gfx_v9_0>
[drm] add ip block number 5 <sdma_v4_0>
[drm] add ip block number 6 <powerplay>
[drm] add ip block number 7 <dm>
[drm] add ip block number 8 <vcn_v1_0>
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_gpu_info.bin'
ATOM BIOS: 113-PICASSO-115
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_sdma.bin'
[drm] VCN decode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCN encode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] VCN jpeg decode is enabled in VM mode
[drm] vm size is 262144 GB, 4 levels, block size is 9-bit, fragment size is 9-bit
drmn0: VRAM: 1024M 0x000000F400000000 - 0x000000F43FFFFFFF (1024M used)
drmn0: GART: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF
drmn0: AGP: 267419648M 0x000000F800000000 - 0x0000FFFFFFFFFFFF
Successfully added WC MTRR for [0xb0000000-0xbfffffff]: 0; 
[drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M
[drm] RAM width 128bits DDR4
[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 3620136 KiB
[TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 KiB
[TTM] Initializing pool allocator
[drm] amdgpu: 1024M of VRAM memory ready
[drm] amdgpu: 3072M of GTT memory ready.
[drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144
[drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x000000F400900000).
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_asd.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_ta.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_pfp.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_me.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_ce.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_rlc.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_mec.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_mec2.bin'
[drm] use_doorbell being set to: [true]
amdgpu: [powerplay] hwmgr_sw_init smu backed is smu10_smu
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/raven_dmcu.bin'
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'amdgpu/picasso_vcn.bin'
[drm] Found VCN firmware Version ENC: 1.12 DEC: 2 VEP: 0 Revision: 5
[drm] PSP loading VCN firmware
[drm] reserve 0x400000 from 0xf43f800000 for PSP TMR
drmn0: RAS: ras ta ucode is not available
[drm] DM_PPLIB: values for F clock
[drm] DM_PPLIB:     667000 in kHz, 2949 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:     933000 in kHz, 3274 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:     1067000 in kHz, 3924 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:     1200000 in kHz, 4074 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB: values for DCF clock
[drm] DM_PPLIB:     300000 in kHz, 2949 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:     600000 in kHz, 3274 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:     626000 in kHz, 3924 in mV
[drm] DM_PPLIB:     654000 in kHz, 4074 in mV
[drm] Display Core initialized with v3.2.56!
[drm] Connector eDP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.eDP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
[drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
[drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).
[drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
[drm] VCN decode and encode initialized successfully(under DPG Mode).
[drm] fb mappable at 0xB0BCD000
[drm] vram apper at 0xB0000000
[drm] size 8294400
[drm] fb depth is 24
[drm]    pitch is 7680
WARNING: Device "fb" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
VT: Replacing driver "dummy" with new "fb".
start FB_INFO:
type=11 height=1080 width=1920 depth=32
cmsize=16 size=8294400
pbase=0xb0bcd000 vbase=0xfffff800b0bcd000
name=drmn0 flags=0x0 stride=7680 bpp=32
cmap[0]=0 cmap[1]=7f0000 cmap[2]=7f00 cmap[3]=c4a000
end FB_INFO
drmn0: fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device
drmn0: ring gfx uses VM inv eng 0 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.0.0 uses VM inv eng 1 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.1.0 uses VM inv eng 4 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.2.0 uses VM inv eng 5 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.3.0 uses VM inv eng 6 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.0.1 uses VM inv eng 7 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.1.1 uses VM inv eng 8 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.2.1 uses VM inv eng 9 on hub 0
drmn0: ring comp_1.3.1 uses VM inv eng 10 on hub 0
drmn0: ring kiq_2.1.0 uses VM inv eng 11 on hub 0
drmn0: ring sdma0 uses VM inv eng 0 on hub 1
drmn0: ring vcn_dec uses VM inv eng 1 on hub 1
drmn0: ring vcn_enc0 uses VM inv eng 4 on hub 1
drmn0: ring vcn_enc1 uses VM inv eng 5 on hub 1
drmn0: ring vcn_jpeg uses VM inv eng 6 on hub 1
[drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.36.0 20150101 for drmn0 on minor 0
intsmb0: <AMD FCH SMBus Controller> at device 20.0 on pci0
smbus0: <System Management Bus> on intsmb0
iwm0: <Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3168> mem 0xc0600000-0xc0601fff at device 0.0 on pci2
iwm0: hw rev 0x220, fw ver 22.361476.0, address 0c:7a:15:e0:a3:0d
driver bug: Unable to set devclass (class: ppc devname: (unknown))
acpi_wmi0: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi0: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134_SB.WMI1.WQBA: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20210930/nsarguments-361)
wlan0: Ethernet address: 0c:7a:15:e0:a3:0d
lo0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to UP
ugen1.3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0aa7> at usbus1 (disconnected)
uaudio0 on uhub0
uaudio0: <vendor 0x046d Logitech StreamCam, class 239/2, rev 3.20/3.17, addr 3> on usbus0
uaudio0: No playback.
uaudio0: Record[0]: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record[0]: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record[0]: 24000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record[0]: 16000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm3: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uaudio0: No HID volume keys found.
uhid0 on uhub0
uhid0: <vendor 0x046d Logitech StreamCam, class 239/2, rev 3.20/3.17, addr 3> on usbus0
ugen1.3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0aa7> at usbus1
ng_ubt: HCI command 0x0c03 timed out
ng_ubt: HCI command 0x0c03 timed out
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
```


----------

